# Jeux vidéo > Jeux vidéo (Discussions générales) > Réalité Virtuelle >  Deisim: Et Dieu deisimera la VR

## Angelussauron

Deisim

Genre: God Game en VR

Plateforme: Steam / Oculus Store (Uniquement pour le Rift) / Sidequest (Pour l'oculus Quest)

Prix: 7.99€ et Gratuit sur le Quest en attendant qu'Oculus l'accepte dans son store.

Développeur: Myron Software


Inspiré des god game type populous et black and white, vous retrouvez un jeu basé sur la religion où vous devrez tout faire pour que vos habitants se sentent bien sinon les hérétiques apparaitront et la guerre menacera. Bien évidemment comme tout bon god game vous pourrez en finir avec cette guerre (de façon sadique) en balançant une bonne tornade / Incendie / Essaim / Etc... sur ces hérétiques.

Le but du jeu: développer son territoire en ajoutant des "tuiles" avec votre mana (une tuile foret par ci une tuile plaine par là, des animaux, des mines, etc...) et vous verrez vos villages se créer et se développer. Ces villages auront des demandes à satisfaire pour évoluer et changer de tier. Le commerce entre village se fait automatiquement et l'autonomie de vos villageois fait plaisir à voir même si ils vous pomperont un max les ressources (et notamment le bois).

Le développeur est un canard (Myron) donc foncez les yeux fermés  ::P: 
Le discord du jeu si vous avez des suggestions ou des soucis: https://discord.gg/HqhST5c
Le Trello Board: https://trello.com/b/pij77g7v/deisim-development

----------


## ExPanda

Un petit Populous en VR, ça peut être sympa de se sentir vraiment comme un dieu.  ::ninja:: 
Bon j'ai plein de jeux à faire mais si c'est développé par un canard on va y jeter un oeil.  ::):

----------


## Couillu

Oh drapal ça a l'air bien sympa !

----------


## Hideo

Je l'ai choppé a sa sortie, je conseille fortement  :;):  

J'y reviens tous les 6 mois pour me refaire un run et voir ce qui a été ajouté depuis la dernière fois et c'est toujours un plaisir  ::lol::

----------


## Angelussauron

En parlant de ça depuis hier il y a une nouvelle MAJ (Myron essaye d'en faire une par mois environ)




> Version EA-1.26
> 
> What's new?
> 
> - Better Skybox
> - New Asian buildings
> - New Roman buildings
> - Close the Miracles menu when the Menu is opened and Vice-Versa
> - Added German localization
> ...

----------


## Medjes

Dis moi qu'il y aura un multi !!!

----------


## Angelussauron

Bonne question, personnellement je me la suis pas posé  ::P:  Donc je connais pas la réponse de Myron à ce sujet. 
Par contre actuellement ce n'est pas planifié dans le trello donc si il y en a un ça sera sur le long terme en attendant que le contenu du jeu se développe. Je viens de poser la question à Myron donc dès qu'il me donne une réponse je la poste ici.

Edit concernant le multi:

Message de Myron




> Non ça serait vraiment trop complexe a mettre en œuvre malheureusement
> tout est objet physique dans le jeu donc c'est la mort

----------


## Fabiolo

Il est tout seul sur le projet?

Sinon en allant voir la page steam je vois que l'accès anticipé date de 2016  :tired:  alors que je n'en avais jamais entendu parlé, encore une fois.

----------


## Angelussauron

Oui il est tout seul.

Il avait déjà crée un topic en 2016 dans le coin des devs

http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/10...3%A9-virtuelle

----------


## Myron

Salut merci Angelussauron d'avoir créé le topic.  ::):  
Entre mon taff, le boulot sur Deisim et les 2 enfants je n'ai plus beaucoup le temps de traîner sur les forums CPC malheureusement mais j'essaierai de venir vous suivre sur ce topic  ::):

----------


## Fabiolo

En tout cas c'est pas mal de boulot pour une seule personne, chapeau bas.

----------


## Myron

Merci javais clairement sous-estimé le boulot au départ sinon je ne pense pas que je me serais lancé seul dans un truc pareil. Heureusement je commence à avoir une petite communauté pour me pousser à continuer.

Puis bon quand je vois le progrès réalisé en 3 ans c'est quand même quelque chose ^^

----------


## Angelussauron

> Update EA-1.27 - City names!
> 
> What's new :
> 
> Cities now have a name
> Added Swedish localization
> Mountains surrounded by mountains are now bigger
> New volcano model
> New farm model
> ...

----------


## Rodwin

J'ai beaucoup aimé découvrir ce jeu, c'est du super boulot. Continue comme ça !

----------


## Myron

Je suis passé full time sur le jeu maintenant donc les mises à jour devraient être beaucoup plus fréquentes  :;):

----------


## 564.3

Ouais j'ai vu ça, c'est cool  :;): 
Faudrait que je le relance d'ailleurs, pour voir les nouveaux trucs.

----------


## akaraziel

> Je suis passé full time sur le jeu maintenant donc les mises à jour devraient être beaucoup plus fréquentes


Ca a l'air cool.  ::o: 

Tu veux pas y mettre des bestioles géantes à dresser par hasard ?  ::ninja::

----------


## hommedumatch

Je l'ai pris hier soir. Je me suis bien amusé. J'aurai bien aimé faire du ping-pong avec les sorciers du mal.
Petite question : J'ai vu un village se "réinitialiser" tout seul. Il n'y a pas eu de feu. J'y avais investi 2 mages et deux savants. Comment prévenir cela?

----------


## Myron

> Je l'ai pris hier soir. Je me suis bien amusé. J'aurai bien aimé faire du ping-pong avec les sorciers du mal.
> Petite question : J'ai vu un village se "réinitialiser" tout seul. Il n'y a pas eu de feu. J'y avais investi 2 mages et deux savants. Comment prévenir cela?


Hum bizarre normalement les villages ne disparaissent pas spontanément sauf en cas de feu ou si ils perdent tout leurs humains d'un coup. Par contre si le centre du village disparait toutes ses dépendances disparaissent avec lui donc peut être que ca peut venir de la?
Difficile de diagnostiquer ce qui c'est passé sans plus d'info le jeu est déjà un beau paquet de systèmes complexes et j'essaie de ne pas tout contrôler pour des comportements émergents puissent apparaitre.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ca a l'air cool. 
> 
> Tu veux pas y mettre des bestioles géantes à dresser par hasard ?


J'ai pas vraiment le budget de B&W malheureusement  ::P:

----------


## hommedumatch

On voit l'incident à 48:30 sur ma vidéo. Je suis intervenu trop tard.

----------


## Myron

Ha oui en effet visiblement elle a cramé et une autre a pris sa place très rapidement à l'endroit libéré. Faudra peut etre que je me m'arrange pour qu'ils doivent deblayer l'endroit avant ou un truc du genre.
Tu as essayé l'autre mode de déplacement avec les grip activable dans les options? perso je le trouve bien plus pratique que la teleportation.

Je vois que tu as bcp de soucis de miracles qui se cancel quand tu essaie de les lancer. Tu joues avec quels contrôleurs?

----------


## hommedumatch

Valve index. C'est plutôt moi qui fait cela mal. Il faut être tendre avec le grip et j'ai tendance à vouloir écraser des choses.
Avec l'habitude, ça passera.

----------

